# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ضحكة سافلة من نصيري ( قصة قصيرة )

## حسين العفنان

بقلم : حسين العفنان
***
تذكرتْ كيف انتفضَ جسدها ، وصرخَ الموت في جوفها ، فانقلبتْ إلى بيتها دمعةً بحاء..
لأن مديرها انحطّ (فمسّ يدها)..!!
لقد نبذتِ العمل ، وودعته غير آسفة ، ونبتتْ هذه الصورةُ الجارحة في قلبها جمرةً تضيء أضلاعَها صباحَ مساء ، فزوجُها بركان من الغيرة والحب والرجولة..
شدّ (النصيريُّ) شعرها الذي غابَ عن سمائه كلُّ ضاحكٍ مترف ناعم ، 
(فتركتِ الذكرى دون وداع ...)
وهبّتْ كلُّ ذراتِها معه ، لم تلفظ إلا الصّمت ، فنبضُها منذ زمن غدا كفننا أحمر ، وأحلامُها الطّفولية تدلّت رفاتا على محاجرها...
صفعها بضحكةٍ سافلة : 
(يا طاهرة...!! زوجكِ على الهاتف..)
ـــ حبيبتي...!
 ـــ.....!!
ـــ جـــ..جمعتُ لهم كلّ ما يريدون وستعودين..!
ـــ......!!
 ـــ ســـ...ستعودين...!!
 ـــ.......!!
 ـــ ستعودين ساااااالمة!!!
::::

----------

